# Drilled or bored



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

If you do not have city water, what type of well do you prefer to have, drilled or bored?

I have seen a lot of disgusting things in a bored well, like dead cats, rats, rabbits, and so on. I would never drink from a bored well. Give me a drilled well any day, plus they seem to last longer too.


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

USP45 said:


> If you do not have city water, what type of well do you prefer to have, drilled or bored?
> 
> I have seen a lot of disgusting things in a bored well, like dead cats, rats, rabbits, and so on. I would never drink from a bored well. Give me a drilled well any day, plus they seem to last longer too.


My well is drilled (65 feet). I have worked on a shallow bored well. When the water pressure fell off from the well i fixed the pump but the owner dived the well. He said he pulled squirrels, rats and other disgusting stuff from the bottom of that well and had me put in a soild wood cover over the top of the well. he will be drilling a new well soon


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

What is this bored well?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A bored well is one that is aprox. 36" across and is usually less than 50' deep
Drilled well is 6" and can reach down below the rocks, up to 600' deep


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Anything would be better than this one house I went to. They were drawing water from a dugout in their horse pasture. This was in the spring time while the snow was melting and running into the dugout. They wanted a price to remodel their bathroom. After looking at the job we went into the kitchen to sit ad discuss the price. The HO made some iced tea straight from the tap and offered me some. Thinking fast, I claimed to be diabetic. Still to this day can't believe thay drank that water. Never did the job either, they were shocked at the price.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> A bored well is one that is aprox. 36" across and is usually less than 50' deep
> Drilled well is 6" and can reach down below the rocks, up to 600' deep


Heard of bored wells. Never had a chance to mess with one.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Heard of bored wells. Never had a chance to mess with one.


22 you dont want to. I have seen tree roots, dogs, cats, rats, mice, skunks and things I have only seen in my nightmares and some things that science is still trying to classify in those things!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Here, 65 feet would usually be considered surface water. Our city wells are more like 160 feet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do foreign objects get in the well? Where's the sanitary seal?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> How do foreign objects get in the well? Where's the sanitary seal?


bored wells dont have a sanitary seal per say. They are a 36" hole bored into the ground until they hit water, then they set 36" concrete pipes one on top the other down the hole using cement to seal the 2 pipes together. Then when the last joint is installed and sticking up out the ground they install a 36" concrete cover on it which practicly takes two men to remove (And watch you dont drop it on youtr toes.)

The way most leak is that the HO hits it with their car, the cement between the joints fai, or someone replaces the heavy lid with plywood


----------

